# -FJ Cruiser Thread-



## kewlwhip (Jul 13, 2006)

so i did a search, but nothing firmly planted in the 4x4 forums-
here we go


----------



## kewlwhip (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: -FJ Cruiser Thread- (kewlwhip)*


----------



## kewlwhip (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: -FJ Cruiser Thread- (kewlwhip)*









































jo2s


----------



## kewlwhip (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: -FJ Cruiser Thread- (kewlwhip)*


























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif muddymudskipper!














bbq chicken!


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

*Re: -FJ Cruiser Thread- (kewlwhip)*









Been wanting one for quite some time. The Ulitmate FJ is where it all started. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Good thread Hubert http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: -FJ Cruiser Thread- (dub-Nation)*

Muhuhahaha!


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: -FJ Cruiser Thread- (MuddyMudskipper)*

I saw this FJ going south on HWY14 near Canyon Country... 
















...I saw this one around the corner from my friend's house...
















...I saw this one in Redondo Beach.










_Modified by MuddyMudskipper at 11:43 PM 10-21-2008_


----------



## kewlwhip (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: -FJ Cruiser Thread- (MuddyMudskipper)*

yeahh bernzilla!
hey muddy- that warn is niccce- check it 4 me


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: -FJ Cruiser Thread- (kewlwhip)*

subscribed







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: -FJ Cruiser Thread- (bhb399mm)*

I dug these up of a run I did with some buddies in Red Rock, CA.


























_Modified by MuddyMudskipper at 11:42 PM 10-21-2008_


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: -FJ Cruiser Thread- (MuddyMudskipper)*

I snapped a pic of this truck at the Adventure Trailer open house.








Despite the fact that I am a Rover guy, I secretly want a Trail Teams Edition. I love the white/white combo.


















_Modified by MuddyMudskipper at 9:50 AM 10-22-2008_


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: -FJ Cruiser Thread- (MuddyMudskipper)*

great pics!
correct me if im wrong, but didnt FJs have an issue with frame cracks at one point?


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: -FJ Cruiser Thread- (cros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cros* »_correct me if im wrong, but didnt FJs have an issue with frame cracks at one point?

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3424469


----------



## kewlwhip (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: -FJ Cruiser Thread- (cros)*

yes pre 07s and earlier. Later years they beefed up those areas. Like muddy said above/link
i was a sceptic myself. Until i test drove, test drove, test drove and test drove- eventually its upto the end user- and to know of all problems that happen and get taken care of- my market was LR3, FJ4x4, and Wrangler Rubicon 4door- i picked the middle

































down for tha disco's too-!








sorrrry super hires


_Modified by kewlwhip at 1:42 AM 10-23-2008_


----------



## kewlwhip (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: -FJ Cruiser Thread- (kewlwhip)*

1 more-


----------



## wob_vento (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: -FJ Cruiser Thread- (kewlwhip)*

I would love to do this, but I think I would be scared sh!tless the whole way up.


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: -FJ Cruiser Thread- (wob_vento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wob_vento* »_I would love to do this, but I think I would be scared sh!tless the whole way up.









I don't think anyone will ever be able to drive up "The Lion's Back" ever again. That piece of Moab is now in private hands and has since been closed off. 
On a lighter note....


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

i love the way they look
but i have heard that they have very large blind spots


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_i love the way they look
but i have heard that they have very large blind spots 


I drove one on a trail and yes there were quite a few blind spots.


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (MuddyMudskipper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MuddyMudskipper* »_
I drove one on a trail and yes there were quite a few blind spots. 

I agree, but you get used to them. The side veiw mirrors help a lot! It just takes a few days to get comfortable knowing what's around you.
My wife wants a Voodoo Blue one really bad. Someday, I guess...


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (CreeperSleeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CreeperSleeper* »_
I agree, but you get used to them. The side veiw mirrors help a lot! It just takes a few days to get comfortable knowing what's around you.
My wife wants a Voodoo Blue one really bad. Someday, I guess...

Most definitely. I had jumped out of my "glass house" that is the Discovery and it was weird, I felt entombed...or was it that I was not used to that Toyota reliability.


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (MuddyMudskipper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MuddyMudskipper* »_
Most definitely. I had jumped out of my "glass house" that is the Discovery and it was weird, I felt entombed...or was it that I was not used to that Toyota reliability.























LOL! I can see it now: "Is this thing out of oil?!? I don't see any leaks..."


----------



## shadylurker (Dec 24, 2005)

Hey...I just got mine 4 days ago and went wheeling with the local club, i was amazed at what i was crawling up and going through bone stock! i can tell good times are here to stay with this truck


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (shadylurker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shadylurker* »_Hey...I just got mine 4 days ago and went wheeling with the local club, i was amazed at what i was crawling up and going through bone stock! i can tell good times are here to stay with this truck

They do really well! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (CreeperSleeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CreeperSleeper* »_
They do really well! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yes they do.


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (MuddyMudskipper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MuddyMudskipper* »_
Yes they do.









See? Land Rover guys and Land Cruiser guys can get along...


----------



## shadylurker (Dec 24, 2005)

aahhh creeper Oregon eh? I'm from there and I am moving back in a year (AZ currently). i can only imagine what fun i will have in the woods with an FJ


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (CreeperSleeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CreeperSleeper* »_
See? Land Rover guys and Land Cruiser guys can get along...









Yeah but can "real" LC guys get along with FJC guys?


----------



## shadylurker (Dec 24, 2005)

mine after climbing a crazy hill in AZ


----------



## kewlwhip (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: (shadylurker)*

blind spots- mirros and more...when i drive mine, i think of the interior of a [email protected] dig it tho, everytime i drive it on/off- lolz

_Quote, originally posted by *shadylurker* »_Hey...I just got mine 4 days ago and went wheeling with the local club, i was amazed at what i was crawling up and going through bone stock! 









yes they will-- 
We're goin w/ muddskippy, come november- craigasaurus is down- lol
photos agaaain


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

i would absolutely love an FJ, maybe i'll get one to replace the Rav4 in a few years.


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Man they look soo good with some proper tires.
How annoying is that back seat for those who have to sit back there. Doesn't look all that fun with the huge C pillar in your field of view.


----------



## speedn16v (Apr 21, 1999)

*Re: -FJ Cruiser Thread- (kewlwhip)*

Good for off roading, bad for fist pumping








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24UeQYq_3go
Dave.


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (shadylurker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shadylurker* »_aahhh creeper Oregon eh? I'm from there and I am moving back in a year (AZ currently). i can only imagine what fun i will have in the woods with an FJ

Get one! I'll be glad to wheel with ya... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kewlwhip (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: (CreeperSleeper)*

BONE stock-








NOT SO stock


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (kewlwhip)*

Nice SAS'd FJ.


----------



## kewlwhip (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: (MuddyMudskipper)*

bbq chicken!


----------



## kewlwhip (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: (kewlwhip)*


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (kewlwhip)*

Toyota is showing the "SE" version of the FJ Cruiser at SEMA. The Special Edition is better equipped for off-road use.
TRD 16 inch alloy wheels (beadlock is simulation only)
BF Goodrich AT tires
Bilstein shock absorbers, tuned for off-road use
Rear differential lock and ATRAC
Front and Rear skid plate
Rock rails
larger air cleaner
Garmin GPS navigation
black-out paint on the hood
SE interior trim








It seems to me that many of the features of the SE are 
available as individual options today and a slightly changed beige variant of the all white Trail Teams Edition that was available this year. Delivery of the 
FJ Cruiser SE is scheduled for Spring 2009.



_Modified by MuddyMudskipper at 11:47 AM 11-5-2008_


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (MuddyMudskipper)*

Looks pretty good to me...


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (CreeperSleeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CreeperSleeper* »_Looks pretty good to me... 

Check this out.
http://news.pickuptrucks.com/2....html
http://www.expeditionswest.com....html


----------



## TrierBora (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (MuddyMudskipper)*

Man I want a trail team one pretty bad http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kewlwhip (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: (MuddyMudskipper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MuddyMudskipper* »_


----------



## kewlwhip (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: (kewlwhip)*


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (MuddyMudskipper)*

MuddyMudskipper:
have you got any of these in a higher res??? really fantastic stuff


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (autopulse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autopulse* »_MuddyMudskipper:
have you got any of these in a higher res??? really fantastic stuff

Unfortunately I do not. I lifted those pics from MissFJ's SFA build thread from FJCF. 
Here's the link:
http://www.fjcruiserforums.com....html


----------



## LiquidCrystalDisplay (Dec 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

They shoulda came with a Solid Front axel from factory


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (LiquidCrystalDisplay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LiquidCrystalDisplay* »_They shoulda came with a Solid Front axel from factory

Why? IFS will get you 99% of where you need to go without the downsides of driving it on the street...


----------



## Fdizz (May 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CreeperSleeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CreeperSleeper* »_
Why? IFS will get you 99% of where you need to go without the downsides of driving it on the street...

badass factor my dude







... the only thing IFS was ever good for to me was steering boxes and rear ends


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Fdizz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fdizz* »_
badass factor my dude







... the only thing IFS was ever good for to me was steering boxes and rear ends









I'm not talking about pre-'95 IFS!


----------



## LiquidCrystalDisplay (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CreeperSleeper)*

i havnt personally drive a lifted FJ but since its the same concept as as this tahoe i used to mess around with had a 7 inch lift and the lift would put those front cv's to such an angle that i would snap them alllllll the time when id be out messing around (dont flame saying im an idiot for lifting or because its not an fj) im just voicing my opinion that if i were in a rock climbing mud or some other scenario id much rather have a Solid front vs ifs.
ifs is more comphy for city driving il give it that but meh its no bueno for my applications and what id be putting one through.


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (LiquidCrystalDisplay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LiquidCrystalDisplay* »_They shoulda came with a Solid Front *axel* from factory

Axel








Axle










_Quote, originally posted by *Fdizz* »_badass factor my dude







... the only thing IFS was ever good for to me was steering boxes and *rear ends*









IFS
















IRS








Couldn't resist.










_Modified by MuddyMudskipper at 5:41 PM 11-15-2008_


----------



## Fdizz (May 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MuddyMudskipper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MuddyMudskipper* »_
Couldn't resist.











Touche...

although i was speaking of a 86-95 Toyota rear end which is 3 in. wider than a 79-85 solid axle toy rear end.


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Fdizz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fdizz* »_

Touche...

although i was speaking of a 86-95 Toyota rear end which is 3 in. wider than a 79-85 solid axle toy rear end.









Wait, how did we get to rear ends?!?


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CreeperSleeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CreeperSleeper* »_
Wait, how did we get to rear ends?!?









Now I'm lost.


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (MuddyMudskipper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MuddyMudskipper* »_
Now I'm lost. 

It's understandable... You drive a Rover!


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CreeperSleeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CreeperSleeper* »_
It's understandable... You drive a Rover!









I said lost Chad not broken.


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (MuddyMudskipper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MuddyMudskipper* »_
I said lost Chad not broken.


----------



## kewlwhip (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MuddyMudskipper)*

bbq chicken!


----------



## kewlwhip (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kewlwhip)*


----------



## kewlwhip (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kewlwhip)*


----------



## kewlwhip (Jul 13, 2006)

*chUD*


----------



## Maddawg007 (May 6, 2007)

i love these i want to buy one real bad we will see if gas stabilizes!


----------



## kewlwhip (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: (Maddawg007)*

gas isn't that bad- 19-21mpg average. w/lift, intake/tb-spacer, magnaflow exhaust-
-----------------
try'n to show this cool vid-anyone know how to post a vid to see?





 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_wOp-8mxf8


----------



## kewlwhip (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: (MuddyMudskipper)*


----------



## wob_vento (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (kewlwhip)*

This may be somewhat offtopic but relates to the FJ's. What is the best year to look at with some of them having a crack in the frame?


----------



## kewlwhip (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: (wob_vento)*

2007.5 earlier, is the split year that you want to be weary of. 2007.5 and newer basically stenghthened that area where the earlier FJs had the bulge problem.


----------



## kewlwhip (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: (kewlwhip)*


----------



## speedn16v (Apr 21, 1999)

*Re:*

Discreet Paparazzi pic from an MTB race I shot at an undisclosed location and date
















Girls...Check
Mountain Bikes...Check
FJC...Check.
Just short of steak and beer for perfection









Dave.


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

*Re: Re: (speedn16v)*

I love the FJ, I was very close to buying one last Fall. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: Re: (BltByKrmn)*

Back on track here is our 2008 FJC that we bought a week ago to replace our Honda Pilot as my wife's daily driver.
















I am planning on doing some lights and running boards along with a decent DVD setup but am not sure if aftermarket stereo equipment interfaces with the factory speaker/amp setup.


----------



## kewlwhip (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

*Re: (MuddyMudskipper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MuddyMudskipper* »_Nice SAS'd FJ.









































How much would this setup cost if my FJ was completely stock?
Suspension and wheels, etc...


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

there are some big discounts on these, wish I could convince myself (and more importantly, my wife) that we should have one but the MPG would kill us with all the commuting we do.
Great trucks, I love them.


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: (dub-Nation)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dub-Nation* »_
How much would this setup cost if my FJ was completely stock?
Suspension and wheels, etc...









A lot. Axle swap, suspension, tires and quite a bit more work. I'd say an easy 10K. Could be less could be more depends on how far you took it and the quality of parts also if you did the work yourself or not.


----------



## ChinoTurbo (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: -FJ Cruiser Thread- (kewlwhip)*

kewlwhip,
your first pic is desktop worthy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## amgtorre (Apr 28, 2000)

*FJ Cruiser Thread*

Pics from this weekend trip, 
the FJ is from a friend that I went with 








































_Modified by amgtorre at 5:32 PM 2-4-2009_


_Modified by amgtorre at 5:33 PM 2-4-2009_


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

*Re: FJ Cruiser Thread (amgtorre)*


_Quote, originally posted by *amgtorre* »_Pics from this weekend trip, 
the FJ is from a friend that I went with 









 
Nice truck- but don't park too much closer to that water!


----------



## kewlwhip (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: FJ Cruiser Thread (amgtorre)*


----------



## 2Pirate (Aug 8, 2008)

Pic at Ouray for the FJ Summit last year


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

*Re: FJ Cruiser Thread (kewlwhip)*

I can't believe how far some black paint goes in making the front of a stock FJ look better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

*Re: (Sporin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sporin* »_there are some big discounts on these, wish I could convince myself (and more importantly, my wife) that we should have one but the MPG would kill us with all the commuting we do.
Great trucks, I love them.

What kind of deals have you seen? I haven't looked in a long time but I still love these things.


----------



## 2Pirate (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: (dub-Nation)*

She has around 15/20k into that thing at least


----------



## LovemyPathfinder (Mar 30, 2009)

wow! Amazing Fj's! You all make me so jealous. when i graduate; i am either getting an fj, xterra, or tacoma.


----------



## kewlwhip (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: (2Pirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2Pirate* »_Pic at Ouray for the FJ Summit last year 









nice rig...how is that Ouray meet? pm sent-


----------



## rubbndubbn (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: (MuddyMudskipper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MuddyMudskipper* »_
Yeah but can "real" LC guys get along with FJC guys?
















One very simple word * NO *


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: (rubbndubbn)*

We have a bunch of FJC guys in our club, we all get along great.


----------



## rubbndubbn (Apr 4, 2006)

It said real "LC" people you drive a 93 you dont count


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (rubbndubbn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rubbndubbn* »_It said real "LC" people you drive a 93 you dont count









I'll keep that in mind next time you need my help wheeling.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: (rubbndubbn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rubbndubbn* »_It said real "LC" people you drive a 93 you dont count









why I ougta.....!


----------



## rubbndubbn (Apr 4, 2006)

</3?


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (rubbndubbn)*

anyone run one with a 6mt? im looking at getting one with a hitch, 6mt, roof rack, atracs, rear park and locker. whats the mileage difference between the 6mt and the 5at?


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (morecarsthanbrains)*

GF's FJ


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*

yeaaHHh whens tha gf gona let ya mod that thing, hit me up! -































my buddys wife showin him how to wheel! lolz peaaaaaaaaace


----------



## AliensWanted (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CreeperSleeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CreeperSleeper* »_
Wait, how did we get to rear ends?!?









Diall 1-900-MIX-A-LOT


----------



## AliensWanted (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: -FJ Cruiser Thread- (kewlwhip)*


----------



## afran14 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: -FJ Cruiser Thread- (AliensWanted)*


----------



## VW1.8Tsunami (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: -FJ Cruiser Thread- (afran14)*


----------



## abarlow (May 15, 2008)

*Re: -FJ Cruiser Thread- (VW1.8Tsunami)*


----------



## adriansaysstfu (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: -FJ Cruiser Thread- (AliensWanted)*


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

*Re: -FJ Cruiser Thread- (AliensWanted)*

This just in -
The FJ/Porta pic is no longer funny.


----------



## AliensWanted (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: -FJ Cruiser Thread- (BltByKrmn)*









Oh but it is......it is.








Who argues with Smurfs?










_Modified by AliensWanted at 4:53 PM 6-24-2009_


----------



## AndreasMk3 (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

*FV-QR*

the blue porta potty picture... can we NOT do this please? There's already a thread for that, let's keep this one about the actual trucks.
thank you.


----------



## kewlwhip (Jul 13, 2006)

*poop top*

*uhhh, i gotta take a poop now...jk-*








*anyways-
Rubicon 09*


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (AndreasMk3)*

I'm back to lusting over an FJ .... this thread isn't helping








(page 4







)


----------



## 2Pirate (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

Here are some fresh shots - At the VW /Audi Show believe it or not - notice all of the Vw's in the background - The R32 took a crap on me so I was forced to drive it so I would not miss the show -


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

*Re: (2Pirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2Pirate* »_Here are some fresh shots - At the VW /Audi Show believe it or not - notice all of the Vw's in the background - The R32 took a crap on me so I was forced to drive it so I would not miss the show - 


FORCED??!! That thing is bad ass!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (BltByKrmn)*

x2. 
Did you 'bedliner' the mirrors?


----------



## 2Pirate (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

Line X on the mirrors - - Here is a link to the complete build -http://www.fjccentral.com/vbgarage.php?do=view&id=447
Half of the work on the thing is hidden so if you want a better idea - It took me well over a year to source the parts and build this - Since when I got it there were not many aftermarket parts on the market for it and most all of it was hand fabbed in California - Bumpers/Rock Rails/armor 
Alot of blood sweat and tears have gone into this truck - I will have to say after owning many different makes and models of vehicles I would not condider anything else - If you have been considering an Offroad/SUV at all I will give a 100% recomendation to buy one of these - I have close to 40k miles on it - have taken it into the depths of hell offroading and the thing keeps coming back for more without any maintanance issues -


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (2Pirate)*

Your FJC is pretty sweet! And it is amazing how well they do off-road... But my 80-series is still better.


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

That black Fj is amazing, nice rig http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kewlwhip (Jul 13, 2006)

sick!
_ps ALL offroaders- check this out www.asphaltsux.com _


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: -FJ Cruiser Thread- (kewlwhip)*

Gotta add that to my sig!


----------



## soulchild (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: -FJ Cruiser Thread- (Boostedcorrados)*

I want a white FJ so bad......anyone have one as well as small children (under 2 years old)? My concern is the back seats and the access to them.
I am envious of all your FJ's!


----------



## roar74 (May 2, 2009)

*Re: -FJ Cruiser Thread- (soulchild)*

a while back i was in a huge dilemma between a FJ or a GTI. well I took the fast and sporty route and bought a GTI. To make a long story short i've been having lots of problems with my GTI and after it left me sit 4 hours away from where i live, yeah, that was the last straw. BTW that was 2 weeks ago and it is in OC, MD and it's still there waiting for a axel, and im in PA. And the car only has 21,000 miles on it


----------



## roar74 (May 2, 2009)

*Re: FJ Cruiser Thread (geofftii2002)*


_Quote, originally posted by *geofftii2002* »_ 
Nice truck- but don't park too much closer to that water!









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEnKbxGKNls


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: FJ Cruiser Thread (roar74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roar74* »_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEnKbxGKNls

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## MAPLE SYRUP (Feb 25, 2003)

*Re: FJ Cruiser Thread (yota_vr)*

You know I'm really thinking about one of these.. We're any of the special editions avail in canada


----------



## drewmk2 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: FJ Cruiser Thread (BOOSTAHOLIC)*

are many people doing solid axle swaps on fj's yet?


----------



## kewlwhip (Jul 13, 2006)

bump from the weekend, me and tode...not too many shots...


----------



## kewlwhip (Jul 13, 2006)

*Muddymudskipper*


----------



## brettnyt (Dec 20, 2005)

love the pics! what are the tires and what dimensions are they??


----------



## VeeDub_L_U (Feb 3, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I love FJs! But I love how my truck is the same platform with a V8 and 4 real doors


----------



## kewlwhip (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: (brettnyt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brettnyt* »_love the pics! what are the tires and what dimensions are they??
 thanks- Yokohama Geolander MT/s...and i also have AT/s as well for mellow wheel'n, street and towing fishing boat... pm sent-


----------



## svtman (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: (kewlwhip)*

Yoko Geolander MT's are awesome off road tires. They are super sticky. The only bad part about that is that the rubber goes away quick during street driving and you really feel the aggressive tread pattern at speeds under 5 mph. 'Never let me down over many years of wheeling. The sidewalls seem bullet proof. 
'Great plan to have another set of tires. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

*Re: (BHB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BHB* »_I'm back to lusting over an FJ .... this thread isn't helping 

I can't stop thinking about them either, if they were in the $15k area I would be all over one!


----------



## speedn16v (Apr 21, 1999)

*Re: (BltByKrmn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BltByKrmn* »_I can't stop thinking about them either, if they were in the $15k area I would be all over one! 

That's just the starting point
 






I could probably spend nearly that much modding one if I had the means.
I've been getting the FJ tickle again. In the Midwest here, it would be as practical as owning a Ferrari in Alaska. 2 hour drive to the nearest off road park that is mostly mudding which I don't find appealing.

Dave.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Muddymudskipper (kewlwhip)*

kewlwhip, pm'd you as well.


----------



## Jo2 (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (VeeDub_L_U)*









Saving for a roof rack at the moment
So far:
285/65R18 Nitto Terra Grapplers
18" TRD wheels
TRD intake/exhaust
OME lift
ARB front bumper
Toyota rock rails


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Some damn nice rides in this thread


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (VolksAddict)*


----------



## homeless (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (BltByKrmn)*

here is my new 2010 TT i picked up in November.


----------



## kewlwhip (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: Muddymudskipper (BHB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BHB* »_kewlwhip, pm'd you as well. 


hey my blocker knocks out pms sometimes-...
send again bud!!
==============
some shots i took, from recent trip to Gorman Ca


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

I want this exact FJC in army green where this one is yellow!!


----------



## MAPLE SYRUP (Feb 25, 2003)

*Re: (BltByKrmn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BltByKrmn* »_I want this exact FJC in army green where this one is yellow!!









Wow that actually makes the yellow look Great!


----------



## Zyoid (Feb 25, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *BOOSTAHOLIC* »_
Wow that actually makes the yellow look Great!


yeah...that yellow looks good


----------



## kewlwhip (Jul 13, 2006)

*went to Cleghorn this past weekend*

went to Cleghorn this past weekend w/ some friends!
































_nice to roll with other rigs- _


----------



## kewlwhip (Jul 13, 2006)

*cleghorn, CA - rover and an FJ*

still diggin that "green machine" above








NE ways:
Location: Cleghorn, CA
Tode' and Me
Rover/Velar and my FJ doing some "warm-ups" and having fun-

>>ROVER & FJ-cleghorn, CA vid


----------



## brettnyt (Dec 20, 2005)

Well, I finally decided to snap a few pics of my rig. Not the best location for pictures, but I was running out of light so it had to suffice. Let me know what you think! Its much more difficult to photograph the FJ compared to the cars I have had in the past. There's not a lot of variety in the perspective due to the fact that there was an electrical tower in my way. haha
edit: Bigger rubber is the next mod. Thinking 295/75/15 Hankook Dynapro MTs
























































-Brett



_Modified by brettnyt at 8:19 AM 1-10-2010_


----------



## MAPLE SYRUP (Feb 25, 2003)

*Re: (brettnyt)*

Vinyl on the hood?


----------



## brettnyt (Dec 20, 2005)

Yup. Im very happy with how it turned out.


----------



## boostmonster (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: -FJ Cruiser Thread- (kewlwhip)*

Posting up my friends Rig. Adding to the mix. 










































_Modified by boostmonster at 5:35 PM 1-11-2010_


----------



## MAPLE SYRUP (Feb 25, 2003)

*Re: -FJ Cruiser Thread- (boostmonster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boostmonster* »_Posting up my friends Rig. Adding to the mix. 









































_Modified by boostmonster at 5:35 PM 1-11-2010_


I think i feel a tingle in my pants


----------



## boostmonster (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: -FJ Cruiser Thread- (BOOSTAHOLIC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BOOSTAHOLIC* »_

I think i feel a tingle in my pants
















glad you like it I'll pass it along. LOL
Here is a link to his personal site. He is a good friend, with big love for Toyota. The truck's current specs are pretty impressive.
http://www.illtuned.com/v4/fj.html 








Exterior/Armor
* BudBuilt 5 pc. Skid Plate Set
* BudBuilt Rear Diff Armor! (SS)*
* Toyota OE Rock Rails
* 4+Plus (MAF) Rock Sliders*
* Expedition One Front Bumper
* 4+Plus Rear Lower Shock Skid
* Kaymar Dual Pivot Tow Bumper*
* Safari Snorkel (#415 for Off-Road Pkg. FJ)
* Toyota OE Tow Pkg.*

Drivetrain & Traction Aids
* Toyota Active Traction (A-Trac)
* Toyota OE Rear Differential Locker
* ARB Air Locker (Front, RD111)
* Nitro 4.88 gears

Suspension & Wheel/Tire
(Long Travel MAF Setup)
* OME 886/896 (front/rear springs)
* OME Nitrochargers N140 (Front)
* OME Long Travel Remote (LTR) (Rear)
* 4+Plus Front Upper Control Arms
* 4+Plus High Angle Super HD Rear Lower Control Arms
* 4+Plus High Angle Super HD Rear Upper Control Arms
* 4+Plus High Angle Super HD Panhard Bar
* 4+Plus Extended Brake Lines
* (LE, TRD) Trail Teams , Matte Black 16x7.5
* Yokohama 315/75-16 (35") Geolander M/T +
* SpiderTrax 1.25" wheel spacers
Spares-
* Toyota '08 Off-Road Pkg 5 spoke wheel
* Yokohama Geolander M/T+ (315/75-16) 35"

Trail Gear
* Superwinch EPi9000 (Amsteel Blue Syn. Line)
* Superwinch Aluminum Hawse fairlead
* Hi-Lift (custom 46") Jack, ORK, ORB, Wabfab adapter & Daystar Isolator
* Tow Straps & D-Shackles
* ARB EZ Tire Deflator
* ARB High Output Air Compressor
* Superflow MV50 Air Compressor (backup)
* Cobra 75, Firestik and Bandi Mount
* BajaRack w/ Hi-lift, Shovel/ax and light mounts
* Powertank 10# CO2 tank w/ adj. regulator
* Staun Tyre Deflators
* ARB Tire Inflator Kit

* Military S-502 Expedition, Radio Shelter/Trailer featuring:
* Camping Lab RTT (roof top tent)
* Camping Lab Awning, changing room and r&r.

Lighting
* LightForce Striker 170 mounted to the EX1 front bumper
* LightForce Lance 140 mounted to the BajaRack
* SilverStar Ultra head lights replacement lamps

Interior
* ARB Freezer / Fridge ("jr.")
* Pelican 0350 (gear cube)
* Belkin 300w Power Inverter
* Toyota OE Psg. armrest
* Toyota OE Cargo nets
* Toyota 5 pc. All-Weather mats
* ScanGauge II with XGauge
* MPAC / Springtail Solutions Side Rack
* MPAC / Springtail Solutions Rear Rack
* MPAC / Springtail Solutions Velcro Med Pack
* Various Military MOLLE & ALICE Bags




_Modified by boostmonster at 11:37 AM 1-12-2010_


----------



## Jo2 (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: -FJ Cruiser Thread- (boostmonster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brettnyt* »_










Did you replace the bulbs in your mirror/marker lights? If so, with what. Also, how about the vinyl on the hood? Is that from ebay?


_Quote, originally posted by *boostmonster* »_











where in PA is this? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## boostmonster (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: -FJ Cruiser Thread- (Jo2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jo2* »_
where in PA is this? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

This was taken at BeaveRun Motorsports Complex, 45 mins North of Pittsburgh.
Where are you located? He is a driving/Off road instructor. The track runs a ton of different events including their off road Dirt Days. Check it out if you are interested.
http://www.beaverun.com/forum/...&t=60 
Main site http://www.beaverun.com/dirt_days.php 

_Modified by boostmonster at 9:10 AM 1-13-2010
for more content_


_Modified by boostmonster at 9:11 AM 1-13-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2009)

*asphaltsux!*

nice photos of all the FJs


----------



## Big Bear Homes (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: -FJ Cruiser Thread- (kewlwhip)*

That is an awesome pic. FJ's are just the bomb. Way better than land rover or any other luxury SUV. Where I live they are the Rolls Royce of the road. Just timeless I think. And the white top is such a cool throwback!


----------



## brettnyt (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: -FJ Cruiser Thread- (Jo2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jo2* »_
Did you replace the bulbs in your mirror/marker lights? If so, with what. Also, how about the vinyl on the hood? Is that from ebay?


I replaced the mirror lights with LEDs which I found on ebay. Just 4 LEDs per side in white. Any brand should work. 
As for the vinyl on the hood, it is the OEM vinyl which i purchased from a website for $70. I dont recall the website, but a google search should yield good results.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: -FJ Cruiser Thread- (kewlwhip)*

This thread is awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Anyway, I thinking about getting an FJ Cruiser, so can anyone tell me about them. Thanks.


----------



## cutright (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: went to Cleghorn this past weekend (kewlwhip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kewlwhip* »_went to Cleghorn this past weekend w/ some friends!










_nice to roll with other rigs- _









This thread is bad ass,Lots of awesome FJ action!
Next time you guys go,maybe i could tag along?







I always go solo,people usually give me this look O_O.
Stock suspension/stock tires










_Modified by cutright at 1:51 PM 1-27-2010_


----------



## svtman (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: (brettnyt)*

Small world! Nice meeting you today *kewlwhip*! We've both gone from track to trail! I'll check out your website tonight. Hope to hit the trail with your group sometime. I'll be at the Tierra Del Sol Desert Safari March 5th - 7th in the Anza Borrego Desert. You should make it out there. 'Every trail rig you could imagine! Crazy 'wheelers here and there seemingly trying to break something as they pull off insane, physics defying stuff. Entertaining and fun wheeling. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Your rig looks uber cool!!
Dana 


_Modified by svtman at 5:58 PM 2/4/2010_


----------



## lilrabbitGTi95 (May 23, 2009)

*Re: (svtman)*

been workin on this for a game for a few days, any crit from the REAL owners?


----------



## kewlwhip (Jul 13, 2006)

*asphaltsux.com*


_Quote, originally posted by *cutright* »_
This thread is bad ass,Lots of awesome FJ action!
Next time you guys go,maybe i could tag along?







I always go solo,people usually give me this look O_O.

 niccceee - sure you can come along- if we can use you as a "step" for other trails









_Quote, originally posted by *svtman* »_Small world! Nice meeting you today *kewlwhip*! We've both gone from track to trail! I'll check out your website tonight. Hope to hit the trail with your group sometime. I'll be at the Tierra Del Sol Desert Safari March 5th - 7th in the Anza Borrego Desert. You should make it out there. 'Every trail rig you could imagine! Crazy 'wheelers here and there seemingly trying to break something as they pull off insane, physics defying stuff. Entertaining and fun wheeling. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Your rig looks uber cool!!
Dana 

 ya, likewise! We were up at Cleghorn yesterday- they had lytle closed for some odd reason- was pretty fun~ hit me up or check out the site!


----------



## kewlwhip (Jul 13, 2006)

:bigthumb:


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

*Re: (kewlwhip)*


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

*Re: (BltByKrmn)*


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Love the all-white, my favorite FJC color by far.


----------



## ZombiePunk (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (kewlwhip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kewlwhip* »_bump from the weekend, me and tode...not too many shots...


















Azusa Canyon... up Highway 39?


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (BltByKrmn)*









http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## kewlwhip (Jul 13, 2006)

_Quote, originally posted by *BlueyedBoi69* »_
Azusa Canyon... up Highway 39?
 Yup Azusa canyon play-
Hey White TRD is Amaesings- a friend of mine here in LB, looks slickk! Changes colors on his wheels faster than i change my shoes on my feet! lolz jk-
below, latest run to Cleghorn-


----------



## ZombiePunk (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (kewlwhip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kewlwhip* »_ Yup Azusa canyon play-


Sweet.... good to know that you can still off-road there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I pretty much grew up going there almost every weekend... my parents used to strap my car seat in the back of their old CJ7 and take me off-roading all the time. I gotta find the pics and scan them.
I miss it sooooo much!!
My next vehicle is DEFINITELY going to be a 4x4 for sure.


----------



## DiggerOSA (Feb 12, 2011)

A friend of mine shot me the link to this thread to ask if the below pic was my FJ....










It is. That pic was taken about 3 weeks after I bought my FJ in Late January of 2008.

This is what it looks like now after countless hours of modding and many wheeling trips to places like Ouray, Moab, Hidden Falls, Katemcy Rocks 1&2, Barnwell Mountain, Lipan, Bridgeport, etc...


----------



## randyortan (Feb 20, 2011)

*save life*

Hi this is ranry ortan im here to provide you some awareness about a unique species(tigers) actually I don’t have any idea how to create impressive article to attract you. My concern is not attracting you basically I want request to please awake and save tiger species because day by day the numbers of tigers in world are decreeing we are human so it's our special duty toward them (tigers, animals) to save their species. Please share your great idea's in the favor to save them.
===========
randyortan
Surveys


----------



## randyortan (Feb 20, 2011)

*save life*

Hi this is ranry ortan im here to provide you some awareness about a unique species(tigers) actually I don’t have any idea how to create impressive article to attract you. My concern is not attracting you basically I want request to please awake and save tiger species because day by day the numbers of tigers in world are decreeing we are human so it's our special duty toward them (tigers, animals) to save their species. Please share your great idea's in the favor to save them.
===========
randyortan


Surveys


----------



## brettnyt (Dec 20, 2005)




----------



## boraIV (Jan 8, 2001)

brettnyt said:


>


 Great shot!


----------



## anonymous911 (Oct 19, 2009)

BltByKrmn said:


>


 What kind of exhaust is that?


----------



## brettnyt (Dec 20, 2005)

Looks to me like the doug thorley dual


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

I ended up buying my own about 1.5 years ago.

2007 Toyota FJ Cruiser
5sp Auto 4wd
Locking rear differential
OEM rock sliders
ATRAC switch
Toyota Tundra black door handles (not in pics)
OEM grill painted white
Bilstein 5100 adjustable front shocks (leveled the front, not in pics)
Pro Comp Rock Crawler 82 16x7
Goodyear DuraTrac 285/75
Spidertrax Spacers
Body mount chop (provides clearance for the front wheels)

When I get around to it:
Truck bed liner on the silver bumper caps, bumper inserts and mirrors
Roof rack lights
Hi-lift jack and shovel with quick release for the roof rack
Demello single hoop front bumper


----------



## brettnyt (Dec 20, 2005)




----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

brettnyt said:


>


I liked this photo of yours, so I tried to clean it up a little bit... Not great, but it's a little better on the colors.


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

brettnyt said:


>


How do you like the LED roof lights? What's the details on them?


----------



## brettnyt (Dec 20, 2005)

Love the light bar! It was pretty expensive, but SUPER bright (14,400 lumens). Literally turns night into day. One reason I chose this setup is so that I can still park in my garage, as it is no higher than the rest of the rack. They are 3 Rigid Industries E-Series bars. 2 10" flood pattern angled slightly to the sides, and the 20" in the middle is a combo (12" in center is spot, and the 3" to each side are flood). They are definitely set to outlast the truck. If I drive with them on 6 hours a day, every day, they would still last approx 22 years. As an added bonus, they draw just about as much power as a turn signal. I have each of them wired to an independent rocker switch, so I can drive with a single light on if I'd like. (for instance, 2 side lights only, if there's someone in front of me) Overall, a hit to the pocket book, but I know I'll never be jonesing for a better light bar. :thumbup:


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

I require more pictures. I'm becoming obsessed with these things! I'm just unsure on the interior.


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

silvermannn said:


> I require more pictures. I'm becoming obsessed with these things! I'm just unsure on the interior.


The interior is fantastic; it's durable, easy to clean and easy to use. What else do you need?


----------



## boostmonster (Feb 1, 2005)

silvermannn said:


> I require more pictures. I'm becoming obsessed with these things! I'm just unsure on the interior.


Here are few from my Local Club...

His first time out in his new Cruiser... I believe ProComp Kit, Nitto Trail Grapplers. I really like those tires.





















































Couple of randoms from a different day


----------



## nastyhabit16v (Jun 15, 2005)

brettnyt said:


> I know I'll never be jonesing for a better light bar. :thumbup:


But you're fine leaving everybody else jonesin' for your light bar. 

Rigid products are legit, I've got one of their Diablo 900 lumen flashlight and it is TITS. 

Is that Naches area you wheeled recently? I'd still like to try and hook up with you one of these days and wheel with ya, but my rig is down getting some axle treatments right now.


----------



## Subie J (Dec 17, 2009)

Spotted, brettnyt at cars and coffee this morning. 

I love FJ's and yours especially. :beer:










/creep


----------



## brettnyt (Dec 20, 2005)

hahaha too funny! I saw you snapping pics. "Doesn't that guy realize there are a bunch of exotics behind him?" :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Tokyosmash (Mar 11, 2007)

brettnyt said:


>


Looks awesome, who makes those roof lights?

EDIT: nevermind, read back and saw your post. Sweet rig man:thumbup:

Pic with them on?


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

Moar moarr mooooarrr


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

I saw one of the TDR edition FJC yesterday. Looked really sharp. Dark green with the black wheels.


----------



## dwince (Apr 27, 2009)

just traded this, (wheels are for sale!)

Light Painting by Dustin Wince, on Flickr


for this, once i sell both sets of wheels from the mkv, I'm getting a bajarack and some other goodies.

FJ Light Painting by Dustin Wince, on Flickr


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

good swap:thumbup:


----------



## 2Door Jetta (Apr 24, 2006)

I got this about a month ago. I have not had a chance to get this thing off road yet, but I am going up to the overland rally in VT. 










Testing out the ARB awning 









I am picking up some 16 in steel wheels tonight and plan on getting 315/75/16 BFG KM2's before the rally, also upgrading the winch to a warn since the t-max took a ****. 

I'll post back when I have more mods and some pics of this thing off the pavement...haha


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

brettnyt said:


>


What are the suspension/ wheel specs?


----------



## brettnyt (Dec 20, 2005)

Rough Country 3" Spacer Lift
Light Racing UCA's
16x8.5 Procomp 152 wheels
315/75/16 Maxxis Bighorn MT's

:beer:


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

I figured it'd be more of a lift then that. Looks really good! If you were going to pair it with a set of shocks what would you go with? 

maybe a set with a little more lift?:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## brettnyt (Dec 20, 2005)

This setup is PERFECT for my garage. Any higher and I wouldn't make it. Rides great too.


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

Well said! More pics! Sorry for the divergence.


----------



## auburnjosh (Mar 4, 2004)

I think I'm picking this up


----------



## 2Door Jetta (Apr 24, 2006)

got some new wheels and tires a few weeks ago (wheeler's 16's painted white to match the roof & BFG M/T's 305/70/16) 

Also picked up a Warn M8000 winch 



















Some pics from the "Overland Rally Vermont" this past weekend


----------



## sprale (Jun 8, 2009)

kewlwhip said:


>


I've seen a few videos of climbing the Lion's Back in Moab over the years, some of which end horribly...






Who needs a Jeep anyway?






I need to get an FJ...


----------



## dwince (Apr 27, 2009)

Just re edited this pic of my FJ.


FJ Cruiser by Dustin Wince, on Flickr


----------

